# Fuel tank breather....Where do you run it?



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

So I'm ditching the Carbon Canister....The main hard line coming from the tank, Do you put some kind of filter on it? or what do you do?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Chris i placed the end of the rubber hose through a hole in my chassis rail. If you try it it makes sense.
Away from any chance of ignition, (hopefully)

bob


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Down at the back somewhere Bob?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

I just have mine open. If you put it in the frame or box, fumes will have a place to gather up for some action. Just leave it open. 

I also drilled a hole in my fuel cap, 5mm hole. 

Asim


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay this is interesting, 

What does the Carbon Canister apart from acting as a place for fumes to gather (if i read this right?

And why do you remove it? For what reason or gain?

Just always wondered


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Most people take them out to tidy up the engine bay/make more space for single turbo conversions etc..


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Sub Boy said:


> Most people take them out to tidy up the engine bay/make more space for single turbo conversions etc..


what about for twin turbo and if you unpug it all what do you do with the pipes? So what your saying is, it dont really do much yea?


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

I made a small write up on my site for you: 1 Nissan Skyline GTR - A Way of Life: Charcoal Canister Delete


that should help explain.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheers,
I'm looking at removing the hardline going down the car, and having it vent at the back of the car so I cant smell any fumes, Also thinking I might T-Intersect it on the catch can beather hose that runs down the back of the car....

Can anyone see any problems with doing this?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Remove it all bare the little valve near your fuel tank and hang a small line off about 30cm (1 foot) on it pointing down and you'll be fine :thumbsup:

The carbon canister is only there to save the planet anyways...


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Chris you can just see here where the curved rubber pipe is this is where I found a hole in the chassis rail buddy.
Hth

Bob


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the responce guys, nice read Archaeic bloke, Bob you engine bay looks clean


----------



## deep_space (Jan 27, 2010)

If you race you should have an anti spill valve. So if you flip the car over petrol should not just pour out of the pipe. It's basically a one way valve


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Cheers buddy, I like to keep it as clean as I can!

Bob


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Cheers buddy, I like to keep it as clean as I can!
> 
> Bob


it looks factory new :chuckle: good work just how i like to see them


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

i heard that inside the canistor is a filter and is only good for 60,000 miles so most r32 canistors are useless anyway. ive pulled the entire pipe from the engine bay and underneath the car. it runs from the tank along with with 2 petrol lines and a brake line. then goes up the bulkhead to meet all the brake lines then goes down the otherside under the turbos and into the canistor. chuck the lot in the bin. im fabbing up a pipe to come from the tank and vent next to the petrol cap.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

That sounds good, I'm sure there are a some cars out there from factory that have a breather up there.
Cheers.


----------

